# Edge parity 4x4 blind



## LarsN (Nov 29, 2007)

I solve 4x4 blind using simple commutators for both edges and centers. A buffer/helper method I learned from the "How-to" section.

When I encounter parity with edges using this method, I.e the buffer and helper needs switching, I use this alg:
r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2

Then fix the egdes...and then I orient the switched corners...and then I finish with the F perm...

There must be a better way, can somebody help me?


----------



## Pedro (Nov 29, 2007)

hmm

r2 = the 2 right layers?

you could use the same algorithm, but using just the inner layers...that swaps the edges at UF...so you gotta do some setups to place your 2 wrong edges there, do the alg, and undo the setups

which one is your buffer and which is your helper?


----------



## LarsN (Nov 29, 2007)

Buffer is uFR and helper is rUF



Pedro said:


> r2 = the 2 right layers?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like I may have misunderstood the alg. I always turned both layers with r2. It never occured to me to just do the inner layer.
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2007)

That's probably normal - it took me a little while to pick up on that as well. You should turn both layers when using that algorithm in sighted solves to fix parities (since it's easier/faster), but when doing it blindfold, you want to just fix the individual pieces, so you just turn the inner layer then.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2007)

LarsN said:


> Buffer is uFR and helper is rUF



R2 B l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 B' R2

Chris


----------



## LarsN (Nov 29, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Buffer is uFR and helper is rUF
> ...



Great! Thanks a lot. Now I can fix parity with one alg instead of the 4 algs I used before. That should cut down time a little. I'm doing 15 min of memo and 15 min of execution, but I know I can cut down memo and I plan to look at some more advanced commutators to cut down execution time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2007)

I would suggest trying to learn how to freestyle commutators. It goes a lot quicker because you don't only solve 1 piece at a time. Reading Mike's tutorial helped me a lot, and I can probably use commutators for the edges, but I still use r2. Either way, learning how to freestyle instead of using the helper/buffer one cuts down you're solving time in half (if you're just as fast).


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh wow, are people actually using that beginners method. I really need to update it all. Chris you too man, get on it!


----------



## LarsN (Nov 30, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> Oh wow, are people actually using that beginners method. I really need to update it all.



I hope you don't mean to remove that beginners method, because I found it great as a start to the big cubes blindfold. Especially when you're already using a 3-cycle method for 3x3 blindfold, instead of M2, which I guess translates better into the r2 method.
If anything I would hope you could write something on swithcing from the beginners method to freestyle commutators. Because thats what I'll be working on next.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 30, 2007)

I did not intend on removing it at all. Just add on to what's there. I've been working on this all for about a year now, and have figured out a lot, and still have a lot more to learn!

Old habits die hard, but I've also realized that a foolish man rejects the wise. I've had some preferences, and I've switched over to better things, still letting some of my old habits linger. Recently I've told myself that what I used to think was so perfect, can actually be improved upon.

Much to come soon.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I need to update, or at least add too, the messages I've posted too. After Daniel and I started communicating our big cube BLD approaches to each other my approach has changed quite a bit. A good bit of what I wrote in my first tutorial is obsolete now with my new changes. It will still function as a beginner approach sure, but to get faster there are more things to add to the system.

Stupid job lol, otherwise I'd update this sooner.

Chris


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 2, 2007)

I have two stupid jobs ^_^


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

Buffer UFr, helper UBr

(x2) r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r' (x)

Shortest and fastes parity fix there is, I do not use it for BLD but to speedsolve this case in my last ELL-step.


----------

